# Calling Turkeys



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

This is going to be my first year hunting turkeys and I was wondering what is the best way to learn how to call.  I have a friend who told me to learn with a mouth call. He told me that it is basically easy to do and will free my hands up. I have a primos limb hanger mouth call and don't have any problem yelping, but struggle with the purrs and chlucks. Is it best to get a video and learn or c.d. Also how much calling is really involved? Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

www.nwtf.com

Here is a good link.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Ditto.


----------



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

Keep practicing with the diaphram and the purrs and clucks will come.......To cluck try clicking or popping your tongue down. To purr keep tongue pressure on the diaphram and make a vibration like when you roll the letter "R" in spanish. The yelp is the most important call to master. As to how much or how little to call. Easterns seem to like less calling. Merriams seem to like more calling. I've found with Easterns that if he gobbles answer him some of the time. If you call too much he will hang-up out of range or get spooked and never come in. Remember that in the real world the hens normally come to the Tom turkey's gobble. For a the best link I have found on Turkeys and turkey hunting go to http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/index.htm They have sound files there. Getting a video or CD probably won't help you learn to cluck or purr.
Tom


----------

